# Bilder von Farbig in Schwarz wei (->Ich bin zu doof :-()



## Gully (6. Juli 2002)

Servus,
ich kriegs einfach net hin ein Bild von Farbig auf schwarz/weiß umzufärben.

Sieht immer schlecht aus!

Wie macht man das "richtig"?

Bitte helft mir,ist sehr wichtig!

Schönen gruß


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. Juli 2002)

Strg + U
Strg + L

Probieren
/Kapro


----------



## shiver (6. Juli 2002)

hi.

ein foto in "richtiges" schwarz weiss umzuwandeln, wie es bei einem analog-schwarz-weiss-foto aussehen müsste, ist gar nicht so einfach, die ergebnisse sind meistens nicht sehr real...

aber du kannst es, wie kap. schon sagte, mit strg + u (desaturieren) und strg + l (level-korrektur) versuchen...


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Juli 2002)

Chellaz Gully,

es gäbe da noch die Möglichkeit, wenn du es nicht
ganz so genau skalieren möchtest - dein Bild einfach
in ein Graustufenbild umzuwandeln ... ich glaube zwar
nicht das du das gemeint hast - wollte es aber noch
nebenbei erwähnen ... 

"Bild" => "Modus" => "Graustufen" auswählen ...

Bis dann dann M.


----------



## Vitalis (7. Juli 2002)

> ...ein foto in "richtiges" schwarz weiss umzuwandeln, wie es bei einem analog-schwarz-weiss-foto aussehen müsste, ist gar nicht so einfach, die ergebnisse sind meistens nicht sehr real...


Mich würd jetzt interessieren welche Unterschiede sich da ergeben, wenn man das Bild direkt auf einen S/W-Film bannt oder es per Software nachträglich barbeitet. 




> ... dein Bild einfach in ein Graustufenbild umzuwandeln ... ich glaube zwar nicht das du das gemeint hast - wollte es aber noch nebenbei erwähnen ...


Danach kann man es wieder in ein RGB Bild umwandeln. Bei mir in Photopaint scheint das Ergebnis besser auszusehen als bei Reduzierung der Sättigung. Aber ob das "richtig" ist...


----------



## X-trOn (7. Juli 2002)

Der Unterschied zwischen einem "echtem" SW Bild und einem nachträglich zum SW Bild gemachten Bild ist oft die Farbe:

Ein "echtes" SW Bild hat meist einen Farbstich, auf älteren Photos sieht man das ganz deutlich, z.B bräunlich, auf neuern Bildern nimmt man den Farbstich oft nicht mehr bewußt wahr, wenn man ein Farbbild jetzt in ein SW Bild umwandelt macht man oft den Fehler auf diesen Farbstich zu vergessen.

Greatz
X-trOn

PS:Versuch mal mit Coloroverlay einen Farbstich reinzubekommen


----------



## shiver (7. Juli 2002)

nein.

ein analog-sw-foto hat einfach viel mehr brillianz. ist schwer zu beschreiben, ist aber so.


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. Juli 2002)

*zustimm*
Das sind so sachen wie der spezielle Kontrast, die Körnung, und die weit größere 'Farb'tiefe als nur 256 Graustufen. 
Hauptsächlich subtile Merkmale die man kaum objektiv definieren kann, aber genau das macht dieses schwarz-weiß-"Feeling" aus. Und das ist eben aus einem Farbbild das vielleicht nicht mal allzu gute Qualität hat, sehr schwierig zu machen.

/Kapro


----------



## X-trOn (7. Juli 2002)

Ich stimm euch ja zu, all diese Dinge machen ein echtes SW Photo aus aber seht euch mal Photos aus den 40er oder 50er Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts an: die haben alle einen Farbstich weil das damals in der Photoentwicklung einfach nicht anders ging.

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## shiver (7. Juli 2002)

aber den farbstich kann man in photoshop recht gut hinbekommen, das komplizierte ist wirklich, wie kap. schon sagte, die sache mit den graustufen, und der allgemeinen brillianz.

ps: schwarz-weiss-fotos haben sogar heute noch teilweise eine art "farbstich", kommt teilweise auch auf das papier an...
meine selberentwickelten haben beispielsweise oft einen bräunlichen oder grünlichen schimmer, grün immer wenn ich papier von fuji-film (schlecht.. nicht kaufen) verwende.

lasse ich sie dagegen entwickeln, haben sie manchmal ein bläuliches schimmern, was aber auch mit dem gewählten film und der entwicklerflüssigkeit zusammenhängt.


----------



## Vitalis (7. Juli 2002)

Okay, danke für die Infos 
Ich glaub ich muß mal irgendwann unsere uralte SLR rauskramen und ausprobieren..


----------



## X-trOn (7. Juli 2002)

@shiver

Du hast sicher recht der Farbstich ist nicht das wirklich schwere aber eben weil er einfach ist kann er helfen ein "künstliches" SW Bild "echter" wirken zu lassen

Das auch neue Bilder einen Farbstich haben is mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen muss ich mir mal anschaun

@Vitalis
Versuchen kannst dus auch mit einem Tut vor "Poster- Schwarz - Weiß -Bilder"

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. Juli 2002)

@shiver: Ich bin von Kopf bis Fuß auf Ilford eingestellt *sing*  Das Zeug klappt fast immer...


----------



## shiver (7. Juli 2002)

ich eigentlich auch. aber ich mache auch ganz gern "szeneaufnahmen", das heisst farbfotos in kleinen clubs mit krasser beleuchtung und so...
klar, farbe kann man nicht selber entwickeln (ich zumindest nicht - kein equipment für), aber ich erwähne da immer extra dass ich für solche aufnahmen fuji-papier will.. gibt hübsche grüntöne....


aber ilford is schon schöne quali...

hast du eigentlich mal erfahrungen mit nem infra-rot film gemacht?

is wohl n bissel offtopic jetzt, wenn du magst, und erfahrungen hast, kannst du's mir ja per pm schreiben =)


----------



## Vitalis (7. Juli 2002)

Hey nicht offtopic, mich interessiert das auch!


----------



## nanda (11. Juli 2002)

auch wenn´s ein bißchen verspätet ist. hier noch brauchbarer hinweis für alle b/w-begeisterten:

saugt euch mal das pdf-file von der seite hier. die ergebnisse sind wirklich überzeugend.

oder probiert mal das freeware-prog b/works


----------

